# PC startet nicht mehr nach CMOS-Reset



## bister77 (15. August 2016)

Hallo,

und zwar hab ich meine Grafikkarte eingepackt (wegen einem Widerruf) und verschickt, wollte den PC wieder anmachen und habe bemerkt das ich kein Bild habe (onboard im Bios wohl deaktiviert) also habe ich ein CMOS-Reset gemacht damit die Einstellungen auf Standard gesetzt werden. Jetzt nachdem ich das gemacht habe, kann ich den PC nicht mehr starten, wenn ich auf den "On-Button" drücke passiert gar nichts.
Bitte kommt mir nicht mit, Boot-CD oder so irgendetwas da ich den PC nicht einmal an bekomme.

Hoffe auf Hilfe

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. August 2016)

Wenn dein MB noch sowas hat, den Jumper setzen. Als nächstes überbrücke die PIN´s auf dem MB mit nem Schraubendreher. Wenn es immernochnicht funktioniert, Nullmethode auf nem Pappkarton.

Um welche Komponenten es sich handelt wäre eventuell auch hilfreich


----------



## bister77 (15. August 2016)

Hallo, habe ein Asrock H87 Pro4  wo finde ich diesen "Jumper". Welche PINs soll ich bitte überbrücken, keine ahnung von was du da sprichst 
Nullmethode?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. August 2016)

Die Pin´s an denen der Powerknopf vom Frontpanel angeschlossen wird. Das und der Jumper, sofern vorhanden, steht alles im Handbuch unter "Mainboard Layout".
Die Nullmethode bedeutet, alles bis auf MB+CPU(inkl Kühler)+1 RAM Modul+NT ausserhalb des Gehäuses auf einem Pappkarton (wegen statische Aufladung etc) aufzubauen, und durchzutesten


----------



## bister77 (15. August 2016)

Danke, aber ich hab einfach eine neue Batterie eingesetzt und er läuft wieder (weshalb auch immer ) nur hab ich immer noch kein Bild.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. August 2016)

Hast du n´ PC-Laden in deiner Nähe, oder jmd aus dieser Liste, der mit ner Ersatzgpu für´s BIOS aushelfen kann?


----------



## bister77 (15. August 2016)

Motherboard = H87 Pro4 Asrock
CPU= I5 4570
Graka= GTX 1070 (wieder eingebaut, dadurch bekomme ich auch Bild)

Wenn ich das HDMI-Kabel über Mainboard anschließe steht da nur das der Bildschirm in den Ruhezustand einfährt.

Tut mir leid für die wenigen Informationen bis dahin.

MfG


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (15. August 2016)

Hast du per 1070 im BIOS wieder die igp aktiviert?


----------



## bister77 (15. August 2016)

Ne, da hab ich nichts geändert. Es ging acuh vor dem CMOS reset nicht, Bildschirm bleibt per Motherboard schwarz


----------



## bister77 (15. August 2016)

Aber passt schon.

Danke sehr


----------



## miessey (25. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
Vielleicht kann man mir eventuell helfen. 
Und zwar habe ich seit ein paar Wochen das Problem das mein Pc zwar angeht ich aber überhaupt kein Bild bekomme selbst die LEDs leuchten nicht mal mehr auf ausser das LED vom Resetknopf. Kühler von der CPU und die vom NT und Graka laufen an sogar die Festplatte. 
Ich habe auch nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung von Pcs davon mal abgesehen. 
Ich habe dennoch mit Anleitung aus dem www die Batterie "Erneuert". Darauf ging mein Pc auch genau 1x an um im BIOS die Uhrzeit und das Datum einzustellen. Danach halt gespeichert und exit. Dann ging der Pc auf einmal abbrubt aus. 
Dann hat er sich wohl neugestartet allerdings wieder ohne Bild aber die LEDs vom Power und Resetknopf funktionieren wieder. Dann habe ich halt per Hand auf die Power taste gedrückt bis er von alleine runter gefahren ist habe dann ein paar Minuten gewartet und dann den on/off Knopf vom Netzteil auf aus gestellt und ihn eine Stunde in ruhe gelassen. 
Wieder versucht ihn anzumachen wieder ohne bild keine leuchtenen leds aber alles andere funktionierte. 
Was kann ich tun?! 
Ich bin verzweifelt


----------



## D0pefish (25. September 2016)

Willkommen an Bord.
Respekt für die bisherige Selbsthilfe. Ich denke, das war schon der halbe Ritt.
eröffne  der Ordnung halber und um mehr Leser zu erreichen bitte hier im Unterforum oder unter Praxisprobleme ein neues Thema und  liste den potenziellen Helfern die genutzte Hardware auf. Motherboard, Grafikkarte, CPU,...


----------

